
The man who mapped Kazakhstan - DanielRibeiro
http://minnesota.publicradio.org/collections/special/columns/news_cut/archive/2011/07/google_map_maker_turns_average.shtml
======
pavel_lishin
I'm 27 years old, and I'd feel odd if someone referred to me as "The Man Who
X".

------
gobongo
Great success!

